# My art/ maybe taking requests?



## LaLaLeyla (Aug 17, 2011)

Attempting to draw some bettas again!
Leave a pic of your betta and maybe one of its tank mates (frog,snail, whatever) and I'll try and draw it :0


----------



## LaLaLeyla (Aug 17, 2011)

more art


----------



## eemmais (Oct 28, 2012)

I love it!!! If you want you can draw scooter, he's in my albums!


----------



## madmonahan (Aug 26, 2012)

So adorable!! You can choose anyone but Romeo from my albums!


----------



## Hershey (Sep 28, 2012)

You can draw Iris.


----------



## LaLaLeyla (Aug 17, 2011)

It's getting late but I'll try to do a few requests this weekend. :3


----------



## Perry the platypus (Aug 20, 2012)

Can you do do Perry? She's in albums.


----------



## Indigo Betta (Sep 27, 2012)

you can do indigo if you want, you can see him in my album http://www.bettafish.com/album.php?albumid=4944


----------



## mellcrowl (Jan 20, 2013)

I'd love one of my girl Venus. You can find pics of her in my breeding thread


----------



## emeraldmaster (Sep 6, 2012)

You may choose from my albums if you wish, link in the signiture!


----------



## bryzy (Nov 3, 2012)

OMG! I LOVE IT!! You can do my avatar fish!


----------

